# NF upgrade



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

they have multiquote now 

also the new way to rep and all that kind of stuff


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

your post looks off kiltered. O_o


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

And to make things better, we can see names who are viewing threads now (now i can stalk ppl easier now ) ... and there's a percentage for ur PM box too


----------



## Red (Oct 13, 2006)

wow we can even see who is viewing a thread with us


----------



## Ral (Oct 13, 2006)

so thats what i had to wait for!!!wow...wheres the changes i don't see them....lemme check!


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah, all that, there so many thing i forgot. they also brought beack the "people viewing this thread" thing as well


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool 

I don't like the Member Viewing thread thing personally though.


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

repping is easier


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (9 members and 1 guests)
> JH1stGen, Kagakusha, earthshine, Jink, Rin <3, blindpipe, Dr. Boskov Krevorkian, bsky1998



haha .. this is going to be good 

But i dont really understand with the multiquote ... wut is it?


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

blindpipe said:


> wow we can even see who is viewing a thread with us



I'm not liking this feature. >.>


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Oct 13, 2006)

They fucked up the Sasuke skin o_O


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 13, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT THE THREAD THING IS BACK


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> repping is easier



What do you mean?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 13, 2006)

Jink said:


> I'm not liking this feature. >.>



You still can't see invisible users. So, the feature's still a bit off for normal members.


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

> But i dont really understand with the multiquote ... wut is it?


 
i'm not exactly sure, but i think you press it twice and it qoutes everyone in between or something


> What do you mean?


 
try to rep me, you don't have to do it, but just lookhow it shows up


----------



## Uchiha Kat (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, how awesome. I didnt think NF would change in the time ive been on it.


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> You still can't see invisible users. So, the feature's still a bit off for normal members.



True, but still. XD


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> try to rep me, you don't have to do it, but just lookhow it shows up



Still looks the same to me. O_o


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

> Still looks the same to me. O_o


 
guess it's not fully upgraded for everyone yet


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the original rep look


----------



## Red (Oct 13, 2006)

the multi quote thing is hard....and I dont like people knowing the thread i'm veiwing....


----------



## Kameil (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the new features cept seeing who's in the thread....


----------



## Lien (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, that option was always there but I don't think it worked because it lags the server a bit. 

3.6.2 is much better for the admins and staff. >.<


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> guess it's not fully upgraded for everyone yet



Show me a screen of how it looks for you.


----------



## Ral (Oct 13, 2006)

guess it was time for a change....ppl can stalk others easly now @_@ thats a problem don't u think?


----------



## Kameil (Oct 13, 2006)

bsky1998 said:


> guess it was time for a change....ppl can stalk others easly now @_@ thats a problem don't u think?


Not really it is sorta scary.....


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





and after







you don't go to a new window to rep someone, it can be done right there


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2006)

finally, i really wanted our forum be like that for a while. this is much better for me. 
nice job NF


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 13, 2006)

lol, pointless upgrades


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lmao xD . .


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blindpipe* 
_the multi quote thing is hard....and I dont like people knowing the thread i'm veiwing...._



people could always see what thread your viewing from your profile.

oh yea and trust me no one cares about you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2006)

I see no difference with rep but I am happy the Currently Viewing was ressurected, I missed that


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

Tayuya posted in my thread


and you can also see the people who are viewing the entire section again...


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty nice upgrades.

Was not aware of it until i saw this thread


----------



## Ral (Oct 13, 2006)

MJOLNIR Mark VII said:


> Not really it is sorta scary.....



well i know it is but don't be scared just watch ur back like i am


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm assuming something's supposed to happen when I try to rep someone...but nothing does...like, the page doesn't do anything.  Same with the multi-quote.

EDIT:  Would it have anything to do with the fact that I'm using Firefox?  >.>;;;


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

Now I see the upgrades, I'm really not liking most of them.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

blindpipe said:


> the multi quote thing is hard....and I dont like people knowing the thread i'm veiwing....



Bc of ur desire of browsing pr0n thread?  

 hahajxD


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 13, 2006)

lol BC'S VIEWING THIS THREAD RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

> I'm assuming something's supposed to happen when I try to rep someone...but nothing does...like, the page doesn't do anything. Same with the multi-quote.
> 
> EDIT:  Would it have anything to do with the fact that I'm using Firefox?  >.>;;;


i tried it on firefox and it's working just the same......probably it's not upgraded where your at just yet..


----------



## Ral (Oct 13, 2006)

wow...i don't have the new reping system so...this sucks....


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> i tried it on firefox and it's working just the same......probably it's not upgraded where your at just yet..


Well that's odd.

ARGH.  This is starting to piss me off.  To quote something, to rep someone, or even to edit my post, I have to right-click and open it up in a new tab.  Normal clicking just doesn't do anything.  >.>;;;;


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

^it's most likely the upgrade going through. in a few minutes NF in general might just go down and around 10 minutes later it'll come back with all the upgrades. at least that's what happened to me


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah. all features doesnt work well yet, but hope it is gonna be ok. i can bear with it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the quicky edit thing though.

We need an image for the Multiquote. Its so ghetto like that now xD

Edit! Oh quick rep working now!

Quick! Someone show me something rep worthy so I can test it! 

(or neg rep )


----------



## Iruka (Oct 13, 2006)

Everything works fine for me. >__< I'm liking the new update. Although, I'd have liked if the Multi-Quote and the View Post when you quote someone was a button instead of the whole written word ne.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool, Multi-Quote. 

For those who don't know how to use it:
1. Click the Multi-Quote Button (or should I say link) on all of the posts you want to quote.
2. Then, just click the Quote button on one of the posts you quoted.

It's a very useful and awesome feature. 

Edit: Yes, there will be an image for the Multi-Quote button; they just haven't gotten all of the images working yet.


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

> I like the quicky edit thing though.
> 
> We need an image for the Multiquote. Its so ghetto like that now xD


 
they said they'll have the milti quote and view post button in a few hours


----------



## Iruka (Oct 13, 2006)

^ I agree. Now that they added a multi-quote it makes quoting two or more people easier. 

Also, on the reputation thing. Click on the the reputation icon on your own post it'll give you a pop up telling you how much reps point you got.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 13, 2006)

Now everytime it says I repped to much (every time I try to rep) some annoying little message pops up 

Good ways to make it better





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Cool, Multi-Quote.
> 
> For those who don't know how to use it:
> 1. Click the Multi-Quote Button (or should I say link) on all of the posts you want to quote.
> ...


 Ahh..I see how it works 
--

Sunny is God. ?


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

SNICKERS! said:


> Now everytime it says I repped to much (every time I try to rep) some annoying little message pops up
> 
> Good ways to make it better
> 
> ...


 

lol/ too bad/ damn them


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh noes! You can see where I am!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't like where they changed the rank bit.

But i love everything else.

MANGACULT FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING WIN


----------



## Snickers (Oct 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> they have multiquote now
> 
> also the new way to rep and all that kind of stuff:





Jink said:


> your post looks off kiltered. O_o





JH1stGen said:


> And to make things better, we can see names who are viewing threads now (now i can stalk ppl easier now ) ... and there's a percentage for ur PM box too





blindpipe said:


> wow we can even see who is viewing a thread with us





bsky1998 said:


> so thats what i had to wait for!!!wow...wheres the changes i don't see them....lemme check!





NejiTachi said:


> yeah, all that, there so many thing i forgot. they also brought beack the "people viewing this thread" thing as well





Rin <3 said:


> Cool
> 
> I don't like the Member Viewing thread thing personally though.





NejiTachi said:


> repping is easier





JH1stGen said:


> haha .. this is going to be good
> 
> But i dont really understand with the multiquote ... wut is it?





Jink said:


> I'm not liking this feature. >.>





Ikari Shinji said:


> They fucked up the Sasuke skin o_O





Akito/Agito said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT THE THREAD THING IS BACK





Jink said:


> What do you mean?





NejiTachi said:


> i'm not exactly sure, but i think you press it twice and it qoutes everyone in between or something
> 
> 
> try to rep me, you don't have to do it, but just lookhow it shows up





Uchiha Kat said:


> Wow, how awesome. I didnt think NF would change in the time ive been on it.





Jink said:


> True, but still. XD





Jink said:


> Still looks the same to me. O_o





NejiTachi said:


> guess it's not fully upgraded for everyone yet





Rin <3 said:


> I like the original rep look





blindpipe said:


> the multi quote thing is hard....and I dont like people knowing the thread i'm veiwing....





MJOLNIR Mark VII said:


> I like the new features cept seeing who's in the thread....





Lien said:


> Well, that option was always there but I don't think it worked because it lags the server a bit.
> 
> 3.6.2 is much better for the admins and staff. >.<





Jink said:


> Show me a screen of how it looks for you.





bsky1998 said:


> guess it was time for a change....ppl can stalk others easly now @_@ thats a problem don't u think?





MJOLNIR Mark VII said:


> Not really it is sorta scary.....





NejiTachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

mangacult was still better, you could see who repped you


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

SNICKERS! ... was that the multiquote?


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

yes, multiquote is VERY useful


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

The multi quote is cool 

Now I dont have write the person's name


----------



## Snickers (Oct 13, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> SNICKERS! ... was that the multiquote?:spz





NejiTachi said:


> yes, multiquote is VERY useful :nd





Rin <3 said:


> The multi quote is cool :tf
> 
> Now I dont have write the person's name :ad





lol i quoted the whole friday the 13th threadGO SEE

It was a general respond, so how could i do it better than with multiquote XD ??


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

Rin <3 said:


> The multi quote is cool
> 
> Now I dont have write the person's name





NejiTachi said:


> yes, multiquote is VERY useful





SNICKERS! said:


> lol i quoted the whole friday the 13th threadGO SEE
> 
> It was a general respond, so how could i do it better than with multiquote XD ??



Stop spamming Snickers! >D


----------



## Snickers (Oct 13, 2006)

what is ''stop spam''


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2006)

bsky1998 said:


> guess it was time for a change....ppl can stalk others easly now @_@ thats a problem don't u think?





SNICKERS! said:


> HAHAHAHAAA THIS IS SOO AWESOME  :rotlf





Rin <3 said:


> The multi quote is cool
> 
> Now I dont have write the person's name



Interesting....


----------



## Snickers (Oct 13, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> Interesting....



 you are doing it wrong sunuvmann

the meaning is to quote the *whole* thread xD


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

multiquote has given birth to a new era of spam, NF might rise back up again


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

OMG The uploads for images for your signature is COOL! 

Low file size though..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2006)

Akito/Agito said:


> ...
> 
> oh yea and trust me no one cares about you.



the winner


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 13, 2006)

What happens when you click Multi-quote?


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

they also show how many posts are deleted from a thread, most likely the button for this will be up soon as well


----------



## Snickers (Oct 13, 2006)

you have to click multi quote from the as much posts possible (beware of image and 100000 character limit) and then quote one post.

Then all the posts where you clicked multi-quote will appear as quotes.


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2006)

Waffletime! said:


> What happens when you click Multi-quote?


 


SNICKERS! said:


> you have to click multi quote from the as much posts possible (beware of image and 100000 character limit) and then quote one post.
> 
> Then all the posts where you clicked multi-quote will appear as quotes.


 

you can also click multiquote in other threads and add that multiquote your current as well


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 13, 2006)

Rin <3 said:


> The multi quote is cool
> 
> Now I dont have write the person's name





NejiTachi said:


> you can also click multiquote in other threads and add that multiquote your current as well





SNICKERS! said:


> you have to click multi quote from the as much posts possible (beware of image and 100000 character limit) and then quote one post.
> 
> Then all the posts where you clicked multi-quote will appear as quotes.





NejiTachi said:


> they also show how many posts are deleted from a thread, most likely the button for this will be up soon as well




Thanks you two!


----------



## Tanrim (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't like where the rank is now, clashes with the title.  Other than that it's good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

booya now give us back the old rep system power and all is good


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 13, 2006)

The upgrdes are cool.
But I don't like our rank is right under our custom user titles.

The quick edit Rocks.


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 13, 2006)

True. The rank does clash with the title.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

Jink said:


> Stop spamming Snickers! >D





SNICKERS! said:


> what is ''stop spam''





Sunuvmann said:


> Interesting....





SNICKERS! said:


> you are doing it wrong sunuvmann
> 
> the meaning is to quote the *whole* thread xD





Rin <3 said:


> OMG The uploads for images for your signature is COOL!
> 
> Low file size though..




This is the best


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, the upgrades are not that bad. They should let you see who neg reps you though.

EDIT: NejiTachi and 7UP! Come out you damn lurkers.


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

this upgrade makes my life a hella of a lot easyer!!!!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

The only prob i have w/ the upgrade is with the rep thingy ... too much process to give a single rep


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

what do you mean? its so easy!!


----------



## escamoh (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice nice...it's like Mangacult.

I still haven't repped anyone yet...I wonder if that message saying "thank you for giving pos rep, you might be lucky to recieve some in return!" come's up XD


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, that message does come up.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 13, 2006)

blindpipe said:


> the multi quote thing is hard....and I dont like people knowing the thread i'm veiwing....





NejiTachi said:


> i tried it on firefox and it's working just the same......probably it's not upgraded where your at just yet..





bsky1998 said:


> wow...i don't have the new reping system so...this sucks....





IndigoSkies said:


> Well that's odd.
> 
> ARGH.  This is starting to piss me off.  To quote something, to rep someone, or even to edit my post, I have to right-click and open it up in a new tab.  Normal clicking just doesn't do anything.  >.>;;;;





NejiTachi said:


> ^it's most likely the upgrade going through. in a few minutes NF in general might just go down and around 10 minutes later it'll come back with all the upgrades. at least that's what happened to me





matricha said:


> yeah. all features doesnt work well yet, but hope it is gonna be ok. i can bear with it.





Sunuvmann said:


> I like the quicky edit thing though.
> 
> We need an image for the Multiquote. Its so ghetto like that now xD
> 
> ...





Dobe said:


> Everything works fine for me. >__< I'm liking the new update. Although, I'd have liked if the Multi-Quote and the View Post when you quote someone was a button instead of the whole written word ne.





Shiron said:


> Cool, Multi-Quote.
> 
> For those who don't know how to use it:
> 1. Click the Multi-Quote Button (or should I say link) on all of the posts you want to quote.
> ...





NejiTachi said:


> they said they'll have the milti quote and view post button in a few hours





Dobe said:


> ^ I agree. Now that they added a multi-quote it makes quoting two or more people easier.
> 
> Also, on the reputation thing. Click on the the reputation icon on your own post it'll give you a pop up telling you how much reps point you got.





SNICKERS! said:


> Now everytime it says I repped to much (every time I try to rep) some annoying little message pops up:
> Good ways to make it better
> 
> 
> ...





Rin <3 said:


> Ahh..I see how it works
> --
> 
> Sunny is God. ?





NejiTachi said:


> lol/ too bad/ damn them





Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Oh noes! You can see where I am!





Sasori said:


> I don't like where they changed the rank bit.
> 
> But i love everything else.
> 
> MANGACULT FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING WIN





SNICKERS! said:


> HAHAHAHAAA THIS IS SOO AWESOME





NejiTachi said:


> mangacult was still better, you could see who repped you





JH1stGen said:


> SNICKERS! ... was that the multiquote?





NejiTachi said:


> yes, multiquote is VERY useful





SNICKERS! said:


> lol i quoted the whole friday the 13th threadGO SEE
> 
> It was a general respond, so how could i do it better than with multiquote XD ??



 I think I figured it out.


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

it makes me think that i will get even more rep.....


----------



## Gene (Oct 13, 2006)

I want the old NF back. T_T


----------



## DTMaster (Oct 13, 2006)

Now if they could just put Multi Quote in a nice fancy button...


----------



## escamoh (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, looking at the red x box is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

somebody save me!!!!!!
i wonder it this forum was even more diffrent???


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2006)

Take it like a man Hollow.


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2006)

esca3 said:


> Yes, looking at the red x box is annoying as fuck.



It's a red X for you?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

Same with me ... i get teh red x, but it should be fixed later~


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

What red x? o.o


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

i see no red "X"  its were?


----------



## escamoh (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys already got the icon button thingy for multi-quote and stuff?

They must have forgotten me T____T


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

ARGH!


----------



## Rin <3 (Oct 13, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> ARGH!


 The text is the one showing in my computer :S


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2006)

i keep getting htis f'ing message saying "post does not point to a thread"


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> The text is the one showing in my computer



._________________.;; 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> keep getting htis f'ing message saying "post does not point to a thread


LOL! Really? Show us a Screenshot


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 14, 2006)

Serph said:


> *Spoiler*: __





7UP! said:


> I liek cook keys.



Quote from other threads! This is so cool!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 14, 2006)

WHAA? U can quote from other threads too? That is super wick'd


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 14, 2006)

^yeah, click multi-quote from the post you wanna quote. Go to the actual thread you wanna post WITHOUT having to open another new window. And click "go advance". There will be a line under your post box asking if you wanna include quotes from other threads or you wanna de-select them.

It's like... folded chairs have been invented.


----------



## Dave (Oct 14, 2006)

THAT RED X!!!!  OH!!!!  i dont have it


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 14, 2006)

AHHH, this is full of surprises. 

You can search posts WITHIN a thread by username or keyword now. 
I don't think that function worked very well before.


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 14, 2006)

Very interesting indeed. I find it highly amusing


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 14, 2006)

Amusing to stalk ppl  hahaxD


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 14, 2006)

Vaizard Hirako, JH1stGen, Knight of Fate, QuoNina are currently viewing this thread!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 14, 2006)

How did you know? I-impossible


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 14, 2006)

Vaizard Hirako said:


> Vaizard Hirako, JH1stGen, Knight of Fate, QuoNina are currently viewing this thread!


 Really? Now I am... But I wasn't at the time you posted.  I was using google. 

Arrrgh, stalkers would have a lot of explaining to do. xD

Some better features in user pf are updated as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2007)

lol whatdafux


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2007)

Wtf?
O______o


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

I got TBH on his ass.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

My mods powers don't seem to be working.


----------



## chidorikk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I cant do it DX




Yeah... so how do u do it


----------



## Felt (Oct 20, 2007)

Click multi-quote on all of the messages you want.

Then scroll to the bottom and click Post Reply.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 23, 2008)

The multi quote is awesome


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 23, 2008)

Neji said:


> they have multiquote now
> 
> also the new way to rep and all that kind of stuff



There's a new way to rep?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2008)

So, what is this for
[flip]muhahaha[/flip]


----------



## nanni (Mar 23, 2008)

thank for the information

oh the rep thing if I put in the icon  does it go in the persons rep?


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 23, 2008)

yes              .


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2008)

nanni said:


> thank for the information
> 
> oh the rep thing if I put in the icon  does it go in the persons rep?



This thread is more than a year old 

Yes, emoticons can go into rep messages. If you want to place a regular image into a rep message, left click on scale, click "open in new tab", and then insert the image code.


----------

